# New to Forum and just wanted to say....



## FredK (Jan 8, 2010)

looks great.

Found this forum while finally going thru the ICC site the other day.

See old names and some new ones.  Hope all the Holidays were great and looking forward to joining in the conversations.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: New to Forum and just wanted to say....

Fred,

Welcome home.   

Uncle Bob


----------



## jpranch (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: New to Forum and just wanted to say....

Fred, Glad you found us!


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: New to Forum and just wanted to say....

Fred, I hope you can handle this group, pretty wiry bunch!


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: New to Forum and just wanted to say....

Ditto


----------



## fatboy (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: New to Forum and just wanted to say....

Glad to see you made the trip over from the dark side..........


----------



## RJJ (Jan 9, 2010)

Re: New to Forum and just wanted to say....

It's about time! :lol:


----------



## jpranch (Jan 10, 2010)

Re: New to Forum and just wanted to say....

Rank like a green broke 3 year old!!!  :lol:


----------

